# Gymnastics metals



## luannfuller (Mar 24, 2009)

My daughter has about 50 gymnastics metals. We are re-doing her room in lime grean/brown gymnastics theme. I would LOVE ideas to display her metals in a clean and neat fashion. The ribbons on the metals are all different colors. I wouldn't mind hiding the ribbon somehow. Also we would need to be able to add to the display. Thanks everyone.LuAnn


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Her MEDALS can be displayed with ribbons folded in a hinged case or picture frame. You can hang these by groups. Co-ordinate the frame to match the room but go neutral on the frame color in case you repaint the GREAN:laughing:


----------



## luannfuller (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL Medals. Thanks


----------

